# LACE WORKSHOPS AND INFORMATION FROM THE LACE PARTY. FEB 21/17



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This information is no longer available.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lace information may be found at the Lace Party topic.


----------

